# Build or buy? What is cheaper nowaday



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

So i have posted a few threads regarding build specs and recieved a lot of valuable and knowledgable advice which helped a lot, so thanks for all the time. This project serves a duel purpose for me. (1) I am intrested in computers and for the experience would very much like to build a pc for this family whom i have told i would do so and cant afford to do so themselves, met through some volunteer work. (2) The original idea is i would be able to save some money by building the pc myself. Well after looking around i have seen it is not really cheaper but actually in many cases more expensive, considerably!

I have a super budget build-
On the AMD side you can get something like [URL]http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.564801[/URL] and some [URL]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231149[/URL]. Your hard drive can be [URL]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319[/URL] which is one of the better desktop hard drives out there today. Cheap DVD writer : [URL]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106334[/URL]

Were doing pretty good on price at this point so I would go with something like 
[URL]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129035[/URL]
so this build totals:
$340.00 after shipping with/ no.... o.s.


OK, so for $430.00 i get this pre assembled ready to go with windows 7 to boot!!!
- 2.7GHz Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5400, 2GB DDR3, 320GB HDD, DVD±RW DL, Windows 7 Professional
Business Desktop 500B VS696UT Desktop Computer take your business to new..

The thing is there are a few options that seem fairly well put together, maybe better than this one. like has more recent chipset,bigger HD,more RAM,:4-dontkno and basicly come with free windows! I have an obligation to this family to provide a new machine and i will do so. I was just really hoping i was going to get to build it, but it is looking like it is more cost effective to buy one from a company all ready to go.
Does anyone have any ideas on build specs for a family who needs something that can keep up with everyday tasks, homework, social networking, no gaming, just online shopping, email, very normal type stuff, but i want this machine to be proficient as well.
I am ready to spend $500.00 but i need that to include windows 7. They have keyboard, mouse, decent flat monitor, and speakers. I need only workiung machine. CAN ANYONE FILL ME IN ON IF IT REALLY EVEN CHEAPER THESE DAYS? OR IS IT NOW ONLY FOR THE INTHUSEAST?

I AM AWARE I CAN NOT SPELL! APOLIGISE.:4-dontkno


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

Buying a pre-built computer would probably be easier; my brother still has a computer from five years ago with XP that plays everything he wants it to, albeit with lowered graphic detail (and some lag.) But for everything else, it's just fine. I wouldn't see a problem in buying a pre-made computer if it was just going to be for casual use.

If you'd like to build one, however, I'd start with this build:


CPU: Athlon II X3 450 - $79.99

HSF: None

MB: Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - $89.99

RAM: G.Skill 2GB (2x1GB) DDR3 1333 - $27.99

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 500GB 16MB Cache - $49.99

GPU: None

Disk Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST - $19.99

PSU: SeaSonic S12II 620 - $79.99

Case: Cooler Master Centurion 5 - $48.98
--------------------------------------

_Total Cost:_ *$386.92*


You can swap out some parts, if you'd like, to lower the price. An OEM version of 7 costs around $99.


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think it would be easier also but at the same time i would really injoy doing a build.Thanks for the build, it is just what i was looking for. The computer this will be replacing is an old dell deminsion 4600. It has 3 gb of ddr ram. Thats all i know about it except, it barley even works anymore. Do u think the build u present would be a huge improvement? I mean i know it is, but i am asking i guess if say i used youre platform and bumpoed up to a quad core with 4gb ddr3 ram would that be a noticeable improvement in performance? I ask because i dont have a lot of experience. How much ram is too much? Everything i read says the more the marrier but i tend to believe for simple computing anything over 4gb would be wasted, is it true that windows 7 32bit can only recognize 3gb? Last question. On the mother board u suggested wich is actually one i have been looking at it uses duel memory. If i install 3 sticks of the same ram u suggest instead of the 2 will the computer still be able to recognize all 3 sticks?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't build it cheaper then the Dell's or HP's of the world you can only build it better.
OEM use older tech, lower quality boards, psu's, and slower ram but them in quantity at discount prices to cut costs. Factor in the rumored $35 cost for OEM windows licensing and you can't compete on the basic machine.

Look to a G31 motherboard 2 gigs of value ram, 250 gig HD, dvd burner 

Here's a solid build, don't look to add a video card but for a basic PC it's solid.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128357&cm_re=G31-_-13-128-357-_-Product GA-G31M-ES2L	$49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116367 E5500	$64.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146118 2 gig ddr2 800	$34.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136113 250 gig WD blue	$42.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151188 DVD/CD burner	$17.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233062 case	$24.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371033 Antec 380w	$44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116752 Win 7	$99.99



$380.92


----------

